# lethargic, wobbly back legs & head. 99.8 temp...help



## mmondayr (Jul 16, 2012)

My 6 month baby acting lethargic. When he gets up he has wobbly back legs and head. He is eating and drinking. His gums are pink, his eyes constrict with light at the same time. Taking his temp. with a human digital oral thermometer in his back side read 99.8.

He did go on a walk today, which he does most days, in the mountains and spent a lot of time with humans this morning. He does take a couple of naps in the morning but his routine was interrupted today. 

He recently got over a case of strep. He was given antibiotics and an anti-inflammatory because his trachea was a bit swollen.

He just doesn't seem himself and I am worried.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Welcome to the forum mmondayr. 

I am sorry to hear that you pup is not well. Unfortunately, none of us are vets on this forum so I would encourage you to take your puppy to your vet as soon as possible. It is better to be safe than sorry.

Please keep us posted and I do hope he gets better soon.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

The condition you are describing sounds like a trip to the vet needs to happen.


----------



## mmondayr (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Well we spoke to the vet last night and if he was not better today we were supposed to bring him in. However, he woke up this morning his normal self. He has been great all day and actually went to doggy day care for a few hours. He has all the energy a normal Vizsla should have. So happy he is running around jumping, wagging that cute little tail, and wanting to play.

I think we actually wore him out yesterday, which mind you, we have never been able to do that 

Mariea


----------

